# Flashlight Museum Virtual Tour



## FlashlightMuseum (Apr 12, 2007)

Many of you have asked for me to post pictures from our collection of 2,500+ lights. Since I'm not really sure where to start on a project like that, I recently created a 3 minute virtual tour of the museum. All of the footage was taken from our brand new facility.

You can see the video on the home page of www.flashlightmuseum.com, in the top-right corner -- it is available in a streaming WMV format.

Hope you enjoy it...


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2007)

FlashlightMuseum said:


> Many of you have asked for me to post pictures from our collection of 2,500+ lights. Since I'm not really sure where to start on a project like that, I recently created a 3 minute virtual tour of the museum. All of the footage was taken from our brand new facility.
> 
> You can see the video on the home page of www.flashlightmuseum.com, in the top-right corner -- it is available in a streaming WMV format.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it...


 
Hmm...ok the video isn't displaying properly for me. It's plays, but it all in candy colors and there is no detail. Other videos are displaying fine for me.....?


----------



## coontai (Apr 12, 2007)

great video. Shows tedious orgainization.


----------



## crislight01 (Apr 13, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Hmm...ok the video isn't displaying properly for me. It's plays, but it all in candy colors and there is no detail. Other videos are displaying fine for me.....?


i had that problem too, update the windows media player.


----------



## Zeppert (Apr 13, 2007)

Video worked fine for me. 

Thanks for the tour!


----------

